# Any Virginia Cubers?



## brododragon (Feb 5, 2020)

Haven't seen any on the forums yet.


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Feb 5, 2020)

I was one like a few months ago, but recently moved to Maine.


----------



## brododragon (Feb 5, 2020)

TipsterTrickster said:


> I was one like a few months ago, but recently moved to Maine.


 I can’t find any comps either. The closest one is in Maryland.


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Feb 5, 2020)

brododragon said:


> I can’t find any comps either. The closest one is in Maryland.


How far is maryland from where you live ?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 5, 2020)

I notice Ben White ran a couple of competitions in Fredericksburg a couple of years ago, but it seems he has not competed since the last one. Sorry to see that. You should try to see if you can get to a competition in Maryland - I'm sure it would be worth the trip.

I'm originally from the Fredericksburg area; I grew up in King George. But that was decades ago. My parents still live there, so I visit about once a year.


----------



## brododragon (Feb 5, 2020)

Maryland is only about an hour, so can I probably do that.


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Feb 5, 2020)

When I lived in VA I would usually go to comps in Maryland and North Carolina, but there is usually a competition twice a year at old dominion university, and then usually one at Maggie walker in Richmond, and one at VCU in Richmond. There was one every year at VT but the guy who organized those recently graduated. Lastly there are usually a couple in northern VA each year. If you keep and eye out some will probably pop up around where you live.


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Feb 5, 2020)

Go if it's only an hour ! The closest comp to where I live was 4 hours away.


----------



## Spacey10 (May 19, 2020)

I am from northern Virginia, like I am 20 minutes south from DC


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (May 19, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Haven't seen any on the forums yet.


Hmmmm, Brodo lives in virginia *adds further info to hitlist*

NevEr_QeyX: *gets banned for being a stalker*

It's just a prank bro


----------



## Spacey10 (May 19, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> Hmmmm, Brodo lives in virginia *adds further info to hitlist*


I am sorry, but what is a hitlist?


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (May 19, 2020)

Spacey10 said:


> I am sorry, but what is a hitlist?


What you're on Dunno but it sounds threatening


----------



## brododragon (May 19, 2020)

Spacey10 said:


> I am from northern Virginia, like I am 20 minutes south from DC


Nice. I live about an hour south.


----------

